# 1953 Ford NAA



## Teds (Dec 9, 2021)

Can anyone describe how the voltage regulator is wired, or post a picture with the proper wiring?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Teds, welcome to the tractor forum.


----------

